# John Owen on the Danger of Self-Confidence



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2008)

Please read this post on my blog from the Puritan theologian John Owen:

John Owen on the Danger of Self-Confidence « Reformed Covenanter

His analysis of Peter's backsliding is particularly useful.


----------

